# new member



## judj8906 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello everyone
My name is Judy, birthday 10/24th., from Chgo,Ill. New at posting, so will take sometime at this.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Judy, welcome to DC!  Love Chicago!


----------



## Hoot (Oct 22, 2012)

Howdy!
Welcome to D.C.!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 22, 2012)

judj8906 said:


> Hello everyone
> My name is Judy, birthday 10/24th., from Chgo,Ill. New at posting, so will take sometime at this.




Hi, Judy.  This is one of those times that I say "if I can do it, anyone can" and really mean it.  Welcome; plan to enjoy DC.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Judy, welcome to DC! I love the Olde Oil Shoppe and the variety of oils and vinegars offered. I try to get there every time I pass through Chicago.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello Judy and welcome to DC 

Lovely to have you onboard!


----------

